# clearance rotor



## Amélie...

Hola alguien me pudiera ayudar a traducir la palabra *clearance* por favor. 
Estoy traduciendo un manual de bombas y están hablando de rotores. 
El contexto es el siguiente: 

If your application requires special *clearance*...
Expansion of the pump parts at higher temperatures requires additional *clearances*. 
The standard *clearance *rotors for your pump...

Ya la busqué por todos lados y sólo encuentro definiciones de separación o un espacio, pero en esta caso no me cuadra y no sé bien a que se refiera. 

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Fedman3

En este contexto, *clearance *significa *autorización *(de alguna agencia de gobierno).

Debido a lo delicado o peligroso del material en cuestión, el gobierno exige que la producción, venta, etc., de artículos especiales haya sido debidamente autorizada.

Da la impresión que hay rotores con especificaciones estándar pre-autorizadas por la agencia gubernamental, y que hay otros rotores que requieren de autorización adicional.

If your application requires special *clearance*... (si tu solicitud requiere de un permiso o autorización especial...).

Normalmente, estos *clearances* son otorgados después de una investigación exhaustiva por parte de quien concede el permiso o autorización.

Espero esto te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Amélie...

Hola Fedman3
Gracias por tu respuesta, pero siento que como que no va por ahi, porque mira también dice: 
We offer the hot *clearance rotor option* for temperatures up to 300°F. 

Osea como que tienen otra línea especial de rotores, siento que es como un dispositivo o una adaptación para ciertas aplicaciones. 

De nuevo gracias y espero puedas ayudarme. 
Perdón la molestia


----------



## alvarezg

Amélie, estás en lo cierto. Siempre tiene que haber un espacio o clearance (aunque sea de un décimo de mm) entre las piezas que se mueven entre sí. Además hay que considerar el efecto de la expansión térmica de las piezas para que no rozen. Ese es el sentido de lo que dice tu texto.: si las piezas tienen que funcionar en un ambiente o aplicación de temperatura elevada, hay que compensar poniéndoles espacios mayores (additional clearances).


----------



## Fedman3

Amelie, no creo poder ayudarte si es una cuestión más técnica de los rotores.

Me da la impresión que, al menos en la frase que pones de "*if your application requires special clearance*", el significado que he propuesto es correcto.

Sorry.


----------



## Amélie...

Gracias alvarezg
Entonces creo que sólo pondré que cuentan con una línea de rotores de diferentes espacios y que tienen unas con espacios adicionales para las altas temperaturas.

Lo siento no sé mucho mucho de rotores, je, pero creo que eso lo hace más entendible para quien lea el manual. 

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí es cierto que *clearance* _puede_ llevar el significado de *autorización *(de alguna agencia de gobierno). Pero no se aplica en este caso, seguro. Estoy de acuerdo con *alvarezg*


----------



## Hosmini

En este caso "clearance" se refiere al huelgo que debe existir entre las piezas previendo las dilataciones por temperatura


----------



## coolbrowne

Hosmini said:


> En este caso "clearance" se refiere al huelgo que debe existir entre las piezas previendo las dilataciones por temperatura


 
De acuerdo, pero quizás a "dilataciones por temperatura" Ud. añadiría "fricción directa"...

Saludos


----------



## abeltio

Si se trata de bombas trabajando a alta temperatura yo pondría:

Si la aplicación requiere huelgos especiales...
La dilatación de las partes componentes de la bomba a temperaturas más altas requieren huelgos adicionales.
Los rotores con huelgos estándar para su bomba...


----------

